# Mogrify / ImageMagick problems...



## mikegreenphotography (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi, I'm new here 

I joined up because I am failing abysmally to get Mogrify working properly on my new Vista 64 bit PC. I installed it fine on my XP based laptop so I know how the install works.

But, ImageMagick just will not run. I have installed a few different versions of imagemagick and tried each one, having first uninstalled the previous, but I keep getting an error message when exporting from Lightroom thus:


The error occured when trying to run this command:
"C:\Program Files (x86)\ImageMagick-6.5.5-Q16\mogrify.exe" -virtual-pixel mirror -resize "93'x62'!" -gravity Center -draw "image over ',' 232.5,79.993811881188 'C:\Users\Owner\Pictures\Copyright\MG Photography.jpg'" -undercolor "rgba(', ', ', '.')" -gravity SouthEast -fill "rgba(35.''%,35.''%,35.''%,1.'')" -density 72 -pointsize 28 -annotate 'x'+5'+5 "@C:\Users\Owner\AppData\Local\Temp\lr2mtext-5.txt" -density 3'' -bordercolor "rgb('%,'%,'%)" -background "rgb('%,'%,'%)" -gravity northwest -extent 93'x62' -border 9x9 -bordercolor "rgb(1''.''%,1''.''%,1''.''%)" -background "rgb(1''.''%,1''.''%,1''.''%)" -gravity northwest -extent 948x638 -border 38x38 -type TrueColor -strip -format tiff "C:\Users\Owner\AppData\Local\Temp\LR-2-4.jpg"

What can I do?


----------



## Brad Snyder (Aug 25, 2009)

I'd say try something simpler first, like a simple border, then add each of the file based elements until the problem recurs. That should at least narrow down the problem.

It may be worth verifying that mogrify.exe is actually there at the pathname in the first line of the error message. Although it looks like the correct default location to me. Verify that the exact version # (in the subfolder name)is correct between the installation pointer in Mogrify Configuration in Lr, and the actual subfolder. The current version on IM's website has a -2 suffix in the file names, although I haven't checked to see whether that is replicated in the install process/location.


----------



## LightCode (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi Mike,

it seems to me you miss the Visual C++ 2''8 Redistributable Package (x64) package,

have a look at the bottom of this page -&gt; http://www.imagemagick.org/script/binary-releases.php#windows

regards, Stefano


----------

